# Repticon-Baltimore! This weekend 5/28,5/29



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Its that time again! Repticon at the Timonium Fairgrounds! I will be vending once again this weekend,offering a great selection of captive-bred dart frogs,feeders,bromeliads/vivarium plants, leaf litter,almond leaves,etc.Weather looks good,finally! so come on by and say hi,and take a look at some quality dart frogs that would look great in your viv,or vivs!

Here is a list of frogs i will be bringing.

Azureus Tincs
Brazilian Yh Tincs
FG Dwarf Cobalt Tincs
Matecho Tincs
Patricia Tincs
True Sip Tincs
Robertus Tincs
Citronella Tincs -Adult 2.1 trio ,Adult 1.1 pair
Patricia Tinc-Young adult female
Green/Black Auratus
Leucomelas
White banded Fantasticus
Tarapoto imitators
Southern variablis
Amazonicus Iquitos
Varadero Fantasticus
Escudo pumilio
Rambala pumilio

Thanks for looking! See you this weekend!
Ron


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

It will be kinda warm outside during the show this weekend so if purchasing frogs please bring a sm.cooler with cool packs to get frogs home in great shape!
Thanks,Ron


----------

